# wheels of the 50's



## kcvet (Apr 30, 2014)

nothing newer than a 64


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 30, 2014)

Love those old cars, and miss them! :sentimental:


----------



## kcvet (Apr 30, 2014)

the oldest i owned was a 1955 Ford crown vicki.


----------



## That Guy (May 1, 2014)

Hey, Pappy!  You're gonna love this!!!


----------



## That Guy (May 1, 2014)

kcvet said:


> the oldest i owned was a 1955 Ford crown vicki.



Sure do miss my ol' '52 Chevy 1/2 Ton.


----------



## kcvet (May 1, 2014)

for me it was muscles of the 60's and 70's. run like a raped ape and pass everything but a gas station.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (May 1, 2014)

Those cars were so much a part of my life! My parents had a `54 Chevy,then several `55,`56 and `57s,as my dad was a salesman and alwayd company cars and those were the vehicles they almost always gave him. Then in 1958,my parents bought a brand new yellow Impala Convertible. Wish I had that one today-they bring really big bucks. Met dh at 15 and he had a `57 Chevy Bel Air.I tell him that was the only reason I went out with him  A short time later,I bought a `55 Chevy from his dad for myself. When we got married two years later,I had a `51 Chevy,all tricked out,and he had a `61 Chevy Impala. That one was stolen from outside our first apartment but he didn`t get far-a couple of blocks and he ran out of gas lol. Dh`s dad actually had a whole fleet of `57 Chevys at his body shop-painted them all purple and gave them out as loaner cars. Those were the days.....


----------



## Happyflowerlady (May 1, 2014)

The car my folks had the whole time I was growing up was a 1953 Buick Special, and it was a very dependable car. I think it was a year or two old when they got it, but the old 47 Plymouth needed replacing, and it was parked in the garage and sat there for many years afterward. I think my dad finally talked Mom into selling it, since by then it was valuable again, they were not likely to ever drive it anymore, and he wanted the extra room in the garage (which was also his shop).
When I got married, my husband had a 56 Desoto, and we drove that for several years, until we could afford an economical little Rambler American.


----------



## kcvet (May 1, 2014)

young guys today are looking high and low for these classics to restore them. including the ole rusty ones out in a country field or barn. and when restored they bring a pretty penny


----------



## Ina (May 1, 2014)

We have a red 1963 Ford short bed truck, and believe it or not, there are no dings. It runs well, but it is getting harder to steer as we get older. So I think Michael is thinking of selling it, but we haven't a clue as how much it is worth.


----------



## Pappy (May 1, 2014)

Ok. Can I throw in a 37 and a couple 49's?


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (May 2, 2014)

I had a BF who had a 49 Merc...oh, my, we thought we were stylin'


----------



## Teddy (May 8, 2014)

*My frist car*



GeorgiaXplant said:


> I had a BF who had a 49 Merc...oh, my, we thought we were stylin'



1949 Studebaker had a lot fun with it.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 8, 2014)

A few nice ones at this museum...http://www.vintag.es/2012/03/retro-cars-from-private-collections-in.html


----------



## Bullie76 (May 9, 2014)

My Dad inherited a 1950 Chevy from his mother. I sure do hate he sold it late in his life. I didn't have a good place to store it at the time and he wanted it gone.


----------



## DRK (May 21, 2014)

*1951 Packard*



This 1951 Packard was purchased new by my Dads cousin, he was still driving it until he died this year. My parents road in it for their wedding.

Dan


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 21, 2014)

Sweet!


----------



## Pappy (May 22, 2014)

Beautiful car. My Dad was a Caddy and Packard man.


----------



## Pappy (May 22, 2014)

Not mine, but 1950 Ford and 1937 Packard. Drool........


----------



## kcvet (May 23, 2014)

my heart throb. 65 GTO






super bad ass


----------

